# Has anyone used Saracen Rite Trac (used to be "Neigh-lox") ?



## quizzie (18 April 2011)

I am currently treating my horse with gastrogard for ulcers ( confirmed by scope). He is responding well, so I am now looking at what to put him on for the longer term. He has small feeds & ad lib fibre.

   the main vet recommmendation seems to be neigh-lox, now called rite trac, from Saracen. I was wondering if anyone has any experience of using it, & if so. whether you use it at full dose all the time (very expensive!!), or if you vary it according to the risk level of the work/travel/competitions you are doing?  Thanks.


----------



## SpottedCat (18 April 2011)

Have a look at settlex by feedmark - it has almost identical ingredients to the Saracen one but it is a fraction of the price. My horse had grade 4 gastric ulcers (glandular and splash) and after being cured using a cocktail of drugs, I've since had him on settlex. He's evented up to intermediate on it with no recurrence, so I really recommend it. Ran it past my vet (he did a lot of the clinical trials on neigh lox) and he was really impressed.


----------



## quizzie (18 April 2011)

Thanks SC, have found the settlex ingredients ('tho not the amounts!), but can't find the rite trac ones, which as I understand it, have changed from the original neigh-lox ( supposedly "improved"). Also rite trac claims to have an effect on the hindgut too.

Have decided that trying to compare ingredients/effects of all the numerous possible supplements out there, given the limited info. most companies are prepared to publish, is too much of a strain on the poor little grey cells at this time of day!


----------



## lillie07 (18 April 2011)

Have no personal experience of it but a friend was persuaded to try it by the Saracen rep and she is not at all happy with it. She has seen no improvement in the mare, and you have to feed quite a lot, her mare who isn't usually fussy wouldn't touch it which also made it awkward to feed.


----------



## SpottedCat (19 April 2011)

Quizzie, I agree. I did it using the combined power of phoning people and my vet (who as I said was heavily involved in the clinical trials of neighlox) - and the conclusion I came to was that if the horse couldn't stand up to eventing on settlex, it wouldn't be any better on neighlox. Basically the ingredients and amounts, bar one ingredient, are the same in settlex and neighlox. Of course I am a random person on the Internet, so you've got no reason to take my word for it!

Kentucky (who make rite trac, Saracen just import it I think), had to change the formulation after someone sued them when a horse tested positive for banned substances - though I have no idea of the outcome of the case. At that point, neighlox was virtually impossible to get hold of, hence me trying settlex instead. 

I now feed one scoop of settlex once a day to a 550kg horse for lower level stuff, then at novice and intermediate he got a scoop twice a day. I've had him routinely scoped since for my peace of mind and the vet said he was so textbook normal it was unbelievable considering how bad he was when he had the ulcers. He is basically the authority on gastric ulcers in the uk so I think settlex is worth going with personally.


----------



## dressagecrazy (19 April 2011)

I have fed it, however i prefered Neighlox, i found Rite trac to be very expensive. Neighlox was a pellet was easy to feed & lasted ages so i could justify the expense.
Rite Trac is a Powder, the tub is smaller so doesnt go any where near as far.

I know feed Feedmarks Ulcer Calm & have had much better results as have a few people who ive recommend it to.


----------



## SpottedCat (19 April 2011)

That's interesting DC - I have not dared swap onto the new feedmark one specifically for ulcers because I've had such good results with Settlex (if it ain't broke and all that!) - so it's interesting to hear it works for you.

I may brave using it at some stage


----------



## SpottedCat (19 April 2011)

Oh, and in case it is of any use/interest, I spent an indescribable amount of time researching feeds, found a couple of possible combinations and ended up on topspec balancer, mollichaff high fibre alfalfa (god it is hard to find unmollased chaff when you don't want to feed alfa a), and speedibeet. However Topspec has just got too £££ for me, so I recently swapped to Pure Feed Company products - so much easier (one thing to feed as their pure easy/pure working have the balancer in them already) and much cheaper. 

Horses look amazing on them, can feed everything the same stuff, and it is simpler and cheaper.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (19 April 2011)

This is a great thread I'm going to have my horse scoped Thursday to see if the gastrogard had worked, then we need to have the supplement discussion they have suggested something called pronutrin? Any experienced???


----------



## quizzie (19 April 2011)

Interestingly, doing the initial fact-finding on Feedmarks Ulcer calm, it looks as tho' it contains the same ingredients as Settlex, plus pectins & lecithin ( which is what is in Pronutrin), plus Glutamine. So it looks as tho' it ticks most of the boxes I want, but I am going to try to talk to their nutritionists tomorrow to find out what sort of levels it contains!.

I think I'm as bad as you SC, I like to KNOW what i am feeding!!!.


----------



## SpottedCat (19 April 2011)

I cannot tell you how much is annoys me that it is so difficult to get hold of that kind of information. It is apparently due to people copying each other's formulations - fine, but as a consumer I am NOT going to feed my horse your product just because you call it 'ulcer miracle fixer' if you won't give me a complete breakdown of what is in it, and it annoys me no end that I have to ask for that and cannot find it on the website. I do not understand why most feed companies will publish a list of ingredients and levels and not worry about 'copycat' but supplement manufacturers won't!!

ETA: Settlex has magnesium carbonate in - ulcer calm doesn't. The reason for me not swapping was I have no idea how important (or not!!) that ingredient is.


----------



## quizzie (19 April 2011)

ETA: Settlex has magnesium carbonate in - ulcer calm doesn't. The reason for me not swapping was I have no idea how important (or not!!) that ingredient is.[/QUOTE]


  I will ask them about it when I talk to them tomorrow, all I can work out at the moment is that it is further down the list (& therefore less of it in there) than what I "think" are the more important ingredients.

   I would be very interested to know who your knowledgeable vet is...pm me if you would rather.


----------



## SpottedCat (19 April 2011)

Please could you let me know what they say about it? I have been meaning to ring them and ask....god how lazy do I sound now?!


----------

